# Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?



## tiger (14. Juli 2006)

*Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?*

Hi,
spiele gerade TQ und bin bisher begeistert.
Bisher hab ich einige blaue und grüne Items.

Aber wo ist eigentl. der Unterschied zw. den Items? 
Bisher weis ich nur das die lilanen legendäre Waffen sind.
Warum sind die grünen nicht auch blau? Ich finde da irgendwie keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Farben.


----------



## Denis10 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?*



			
				tiger am 14.07.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> spiele gerade TQ und bin bisher begeistert.
> Bisher hab ich einige blaue und grüne Items.
> 
> ...





Das steht im Handbuch auf Seite 19. Nur scheint hier ja niemand mehr Handbücher zu lesen. 



Aber ich willmal nicht so sein:



blau: epischer Gegenstand

lila: legendärer Gegenstand

grün: seltener Gegenstand

gelb: magischer Gegenstand



Wobei man sich darüber streiten kann, was der Unterschied zwischen episch, legendär und selten sein soll.


----------



## m-a-x (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?*



			
				Denis10 am 14.07.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur scheint hier ja niemand mehr Handbücher zu lesen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wobei man sich darüber streiten kann, was der Unterschied zwischen episch, legendär und selten sein soll.



Das steht auf Seite 37, musst halt bis zum Ende lesen!


----------



## tiger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?*



			
				Denis10 am 14.07.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> tiger am 14.07.2006 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das im handbuch hab ich selber gelsen. 
Nur wie du bereits sagst is mir der Unterschied zw. den 3 Farben nich so richtig klar. Bis auf ein paar EIgenschaften pos/neg fällt mir nix auf!


----------



## Leptosom (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Unterschied zw. blauen und grünen und lilanen Waffen?*

Ein gravierender Unterschied ist, daß man blau und lila nicht sockeln kann, grün hingegen schon.

Ansonsten ists halt wie damals bei Diablo II - eine richtig gut gesockelte Standardwaffe war oft erheblich besser und sinnvoller als viele Uniques...

Ich renn zumindest immer noch mit so nem abgehackten Spinnenbein als Waffe rum (grün) da ich die bislang (bin Anfang Epic) noch keine sinnvolle blaue Waffe gefunden hab...

Ach ja - ich meine Setitems gibts auch erst ab blau aufwärts...


----------

